# Colonoscopy Yesterday...



## 22260 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes...the pre-test prep is worse than the test.My doc had me take 4 dulcolax at 3pm, and then do the Miralax at 5pm. 255g mixed in 64 oz og Gatorade. I was on the toilet for 12.5 hours, ruined 3 pairs of undies, the commode rug in my bathroom and my scale.So....the test itself was a piece of cake. I feel as if I was completely knocked out, but they say you are really in a twilight. I remember nothing of the test itself. Doc found no polyps, no tumors, but did take some tissue biopsies.I was tired for the remainder of the day, but that's okay...I had to make up for lost sleep the night before.Hopefully I won't need to do another one of these for a while.....


----------



## 14888 (Apr 11, 2006)

Not sure if I am posting to the right board!I am supposed to have a colonoscopy this a.m. but tried drinking the colyte solution last night and kept throwing it back up. Has anyone else experienced this and are there any other options for prep? VeggieDLight


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome to you both


----------



## 21854 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi VeggieDLight,I had the exact same problem as you. Then after trying the first time with the gallon on liquid I waited another few years before I attempted to have another colonoscopy. Don't wait like I did though and wait!A great tip my new Dr. told me prior to the prep day was to hydrate myself with various drinks such as gatorade, 7-up, water, lemondade, ice tea... anything with a variety of sugars to keep my blood sugar levels up. I got a terrible headache the day of my prep and couldn't keep the prep fluid down either. (the 1st time) Keeping my blood sugar level up was key because then when I went in the next day I was well hydrated and didn't have the headache either.Also, I took those two little bottles of Phosphate? I think that's the name of them. They're the inexpensive, over the counter liquid form that you mix in a drink. I mixed mine in Gatorade, then just followed it with a couple glasses of water, did it again in a few hours. Honestly it wasn't that bad, just a little bitter tasting. All in all I only spent a couple times in the bathroom, it was just like having bad D a few times, but I'm sure you're like the rest of us and have experienced far worse.Talk to your Dr about different options, or find another Dr. who is sympathetic to you. It made a huge difference for me! Now I wouldn't mind doing a colonoscopy again, or the prep because I know how to do it properly without killing myself. Good luck, let me know if you have more questions.Edna


----------



## pieta63 (Dec 11, 2003)

oH CAN I Relate- I threw up at least 75 % of the entire 3 litres of colyetely- I started to feel after the last 4 glasses that I couldn't hold it down- my mistake was pushing down the rest- and then I lost it all. What a mess- I had to take something the next morning cause the Doc wanted to make sure I was "clean enough to do the test"- I have done 3 other of these tests and never had a problem before. Wonder if I am getting espophogus problems- that is all I need - on top of my IBS. They found a tiny polyp and my doc made real light of it- said - nothing to worry about and come back in four yearyears


----------



## 21979 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi. Having mine on monday. Getting a tiny bit worried about the stuff i have to drink (mine is called Nulytely). Everyone says they have such a prob keeping it down. I have reglan to take before i start drinking. Did any of you have anti-nausea pills to take before you drank the stuff?


----------



## 16771 (Apr 18, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Liz_from_ok:Hi. Having mine on monday. Getting a tiny bit worried about the stuff i have to drink (mine is called Nulytely). Everyone says they have such a prob keeping it down. I have reglan to take before i start drinking. Did any of you have anti-nausea pills to take before you drank the stuff?


Liz, I am not going to lie to you, that stuff is awful, I lost a bit of it myself, however I found that peppermint gum helped me keep it down, chewing in between glasses, and open throating the stuff, basically pouring it down the hatch. I also recommend you get comfy on the toilet, (I moved the T.V. in the there my roommate thought it was great!) The gum really helped, sucking on a lollipop (what they recommend made me get sick) Good luck and just remember once you're done with it it's over and you can totally do it, I have faith!


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I am gearing up for mine Its been a little over 2 years but there were so many other problems till I could get to itI see my urology surgeon and get clearance that I am Ok (fingers Crossed) on Tuesday and then Wed to the GI doc to make appt to have colonoscopy they do that with my HMO so stupid I just go wait like an hour for my appt then he sees me gives me the prescription snd makes appt and then I leave total waste of timeHe always puts me on the golightly which is hell on my body I am going to try to convicne Miralax 255 with gaterade.If they would sendme to my good GI doc at UCLA she would take care of me but they wont sendme there for a colnooscopy too expensiveI will let you know what happensKaren


----------



## 21979 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Karen~Good luck.


----------

